# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Godišnji odmor nakon porodiljnog

## agata

ovako.  :Smile: 

Čitala sam na puno mjesta i nigdje nije do kraja to razjašnjeno.

Pravnik poduzeća u kojem radim mi osporava korištenje starog godišnjeg odmora.

Išla sam na čuvanje u 11/2011, rodila sam 4/2012, trebam se vratiti na posao 9.04.2013.
On kaže da nemam pravo na Go iz 2012 godine jer nisam niti jedan dan radila i poslodavac mi nije mogao omogućiti pravo da iskoristim svoj godišnji odmor.

Našla sam samo na jednom mjestu MOGUĆNOST da se zakon dvostruko tumači, ostali svi pišu da su normalno iskoristili svoj stari Go.

Hvala

----------


## leptirići

ako radiš u državnoj firmi imaš pravo na godišnji u biti po zakonu svakako imaš pravo, al ako si kod privatnika on može kako hoće, dati i ne dati godišnji, ja sam 2009 u prvom mj.otišla na komplikacije i rodila u 08.2009, vratila se na posao u 08.2010, i nije mi dao godišnji niti dana, čak mi propo i godišnji iz 2008 jer ga nisam iskoristila prije komplikacija, al to je moja krivnja, al htjedoh reć, susjeda koja mi radi u državnoj firmi, rodila petnaest dana prije mene i normalno koristila godišnji tri tjedna prije povratka sa porodiljnog

----------


## gerber

definitivno imaš pravo!

----------


## gerber

definitivno imaš pravo!

----------


## winnerica

Imaš pravo apsolutno, uz uvjet da ga iskoristiš do 30.6.

----------


## Sanja :)

Ako je tako kolektivnim ugovorom receno! Nemas pravo! Ista prica i kod mene! Tj.ugovor kaze,ako sam cijelu god.na njezi djeteta,nemam pravo! Ostvarujem ga da odradim 1dan u god.tj.ako nor.njega izlazi u prosincu,prekinem ga par dana prije i ostvarujem pravo!

----------


## gerber

za korištenje go, uzima se propis koji je povoljniji za radnika.

----------


## josipal

bas me zanima sto ce sa mnom biti: kod nas dodjes, ides na godisnji ali nista ne pises dok godisnji ne prodje. ako sve bude ok onda upises da si radio ako nesto bude (tipa imas prometnu, razbolis se ili slicno), onda si na godisnjem. ne kuzim zasto to rade al je to tajnicino tumacenje

----------


## gerber

Uh, Josipa, pa rješenje za go, odnosno odluku, radnik mora dobiti prije početka korištenja. I ne znam koji je to kolektivni nepovoljniji od Zakona o radu?

----------


## S2000

Agata, imas pravo na GO po zakonu, samo ga trebas iskoristiti do 30.6. 2013. (Jer je to GO od 2012). Nekoc se primjenjivalo to jesi/nisi radila bla bla, no novim zakonom vrijeme provedeno na porodiljnom je izjednaceno ko da si radila sto se tice godisnjeg. Nisi morala ni dana radit u 2012. ako si bila na porodiljnom imas pravo na GO.
Ako ti treba clanak zakona reci pa cemo ga c/p.

----------


## ZO

ako je bilo kojim propisom, aktom ili nečim trećim za radnika određeno pravo uređeno povoljnije onda se to pravo tako i koristi
prema tome, u ovom slučaju zakonom o radu je određeno da imaš pravo na go nakon povratka sa rodiljnog i tako ga imaš pravo koristiti bez obzira na kolektivni

----------


## Sanja :)

E kod mene nije tako! Naime nakon porodiljnog da bi isao na g.o.treba doci raditi 1 dan!

----------


## giussepe

Kod mene je isti slucaj, na komplikacijama sam zavrsila u 10/2011, rodila sam u 6/2012!
Godisnji iz 2012. nisam iskoristila prije porodiljnog!
Nedavno sam zvala HZZO i gdja. u pravnoj sluzbi mi je rekla da imam pravo na stari godisnji iako ni dana nisam radila u 2012. Napomenula je da se pravo ostvaruje samim time sto iz opravdanih razloga nisam mogla raditi! 
Meni porodiljni istice 24.06. I isto tako me zanima da li onda taj stari g.o. moram cijeli iskoristiti do 30.06. ili ga samo pocet koristiti prije 30.06.?!

----------


## Sanja :)

Mora biti iskoristen do 30.06! Nije dovoljno zapoceti!

----------


## S2000

Giusepe bas ti datumi ne idu na ruku. Nisu ni meni isli. Porodiljni mi je zavrsio bio 18.6. a GO sam morala iskoristiti do 30.6. Za ovih par dana poslodavac mi je izasao u susret, iako se zakonski to bas i ne smije. Ja sam bila spremna prekinuti roditeljski dopust, vratiti se na posao, iskoristiti GO pa nazad na roditeljski. S tim da tu treba biti oprezan kod prekida jer se moze pasti na manju naknadu i treba ostaviti odreden broj dana roditeljskog da se moze uopce kasnije vratiti na njega. (Npr ako ti ostane 15 dana onda ih gubis jer je minimum koji se moze ostaviti pa kasnije iskoristiti 30 ili 40 dana, vise se ne sjecam, ima vec jedan topik o tom svemu)

----------


## Sanja :)

> Giusepe bas ti datumi ne idu na ruku. Nisu ni meni isli. Porodiljni mi je zavrsio bio 18.6. a GO sam morala iskoristiti do 30.6. Za ovih par dana poslodavac mi je izasao u susret, iako se zakonski to bas i ne smije. Ja sam bila spremna prekinuti roditeljski dopust, vratiti se na posao, iskoristiti GO pa nazad na roditeljski. S tim da tu treba biti oprezan kod prekida jer se moze pasti na manju naknadu i treba ostaviti odreden broj dana roditeljskog da se moze uopce kasnije vratiti na njega. (Npr ako ti ostane 15 dana onda ih gubis jer je minimum koji se moze ostaviti pa kasnije *iskoristiti 30* ili 40 dana, vise se ne sjecam, ima vec jedan topik o tom svemu)



30 je min.!

----------


## ZO

po meni je dovoljno započeti koristiti go i ne vjerujem da bi itko na ovom svijetu kaznio poslodavca da radniku da go i poslije 30.06.
članak 7. zakona o radu govori o primjeni najpovoljnijeg prava za radnika bez obzira što je netko ugovorio tko zna šta

----------


## Sanja :)

Zakonom nije dovoljno zapoceti! A sve ostalo ovisi od poslodavca!

----------


## ZO

ja se ne slažem sa tvojom tvrdnjom

----------


## Boxica

> po meni je dovoljno započeti koristiti go i ne vjerujem da bi itko na ovom svijetu kaznio poslodavca da radniku da go i poslije 30.06.
> članak 7. zakona o radu govori o primjeni najpovoljnijeg prava za radnika bez obzira što je netko ugovorio tko zna šta


Prenošenje godišnjeg odmora u sljedeću kalendarsku godinuČlanak 63.(1) Neiskorišteni dio godišnjeg odmora u trajanju dužem od dijela godišnjeg odmora iz članka 62. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona, radnik može prenijeti i iskoristiti najkasnije do 30. lipnja iduće godine.
(2) Radnik ne može prenijeti u sljedeću kalendarsku godinu dio godišnjeg odmora iz članka 62. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona, ako mu je bilo omogućeno korištenje toga odmora.
(3) Iznimno od odredbe stavka 2. ovoga članka, *godišnji odmor, odnosno dio godišnjeg odmora koji je prekinut ili nije korišten u kalendarskoj godini u kojoj je stečen, zbog bolesti ili korištenja prava na rodiljni, roditeljski i posvojiteljski dopust, radnik ima pravo iskoristiti do 30. lipnja iduće godine.

ZO* u krivu si!

----------


## S2000

Da, treba iskoristiti do 30.6. inace ja ne bi imala nikakvih problema ni dvojbi.

----------


## Sanja :)

Niti ja! Propalo bude 15 r.dana! A sta se moze  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jelena.O

ne kužim kaj bu propalo, prije se prekine roditeljski ntak da ostane najmanje 30 dana pa se vrati na roditeljski

----------


## S2000

Moze propast samo malo kuna. Meni je vise znacilo "vrijeme doma" nego kune u tom periodu jer jos nije startao vrtic i nije mi malog imao tko cuvati.

----------


## Sanja :)

> ne kužim kaj bu propalo, prije se prekine roditeljski ntak da ostane najmanje 30 dana pa se vrati na roditeljski


Ja sam na njezi djeteta! Inace bi prekinula roditeljski ovo sto kazes!

----------


## gerber

Rodiljni i roditeljski dopust nisu nikakav prekid rada, i žena ima apsolutno pravo koristiti godišnji odmor za 2012. god! Nema tog zakona koji bi joj to osporio! A lako je moguće da si poslodavac to tako tumači jer je uvjeren u to, iz čistog neznanja i nebrige. I često je baš tako. Nazovi Hzzo, upitaj u bilo kojem sindikatu, bilo kojem portalu koji se bavi Radnim pravom,...

----------


## jelena.O

> Ja sam na njezi djeteta! Inace bi prekinula roditeljski ovo sto kazes!


onda ništa jedino ako se možeš dogovoriti s poslodavcem kad se vrastiš da ti otpusti koji dan, meni su tak prije 9 godina dali 10 dana kad sam se vratila raditi.

----------


## Sanja :)

> onda ništa jedino ako se možeš dogovoriti s poslodavcem kad se vrastiš da ti otpusti koji dan, meni su tak prije 9 godina dali 10 dana kad sam se vratila raditi.


Sumnjam,ima nas preko 2000 ljudi,onda bi svima morali ako se procuje...i to je novi pravilnik unazasd cca 2mj. Prje nije bilo tako! Al do 9mj imam njegu djeteta,tako da cu ostvariti,al one koje su do kraja 2013, nece imati pravo! Ko da je na njezi djeteta 1500 ljudi,pa se sjetio pravnik di ce i koga "udariti"

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam u našoj firmi edinka, tj. u to doba je bila još jedna cura, ali nas je naspram vas malo

----------


## Nivi

Ima vise sličnih tema ali ova je cini mi se najnovija pa cu ovdje pitati...

Dakle planiram prekinuti roditeljski dopusta radi korištenja GO od 2012.
Ono sto sam shvatila je da mi mora ostati barem 30 dana roditeljskog da bi nastavila isti nakon korištenja GO-a, ali ono sto nisam vise sigurna jer sam naisla na različite informacije je sljedeće:
- koliko se smije iskoristi dana GO-a da se ne nosi novi izracun ili se bez obzira na broj korištenih dana on uvijek mora donijeti?!
- koliko iznosi roditeljski naknada nakon korištenja GO-a? Našla sam info da je to 2100 kn bez obzira koliko dana GO-a koristis.... Je li to tocno?

Zvala danas pravnu službu u HZZOu ali nitko se naravno ne javlja a ne mogu otići tamo jer mi je malac bolestan....

Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima!

----------


## jelena.O

treba ti bit maximum 30 dana u komadu onda ne treba ništ nositi,

----------


## S2000

Nekad pomaze zvati hzzo u bilo koji drugi grad, ne moras u vlastiti  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja :)

Nivi,ima mi logike! Odnosno mozda im je u praksi sastaviti rjesenje da se prekida do tog datuma,i onda opet rjesenje gdje se otvara sa novim datum sa istim pravima kao prvog rjesenja prije g.o! Al sam ga zakomplicirala  :Laughing:  ! Al daj ak budes mogla javi kako je isla procedura,bas me zanima! Tnx!

----------


## Nivi

Nakon sto sam nazvala nekoliko ispostava HZZO u Zagrebu te nekoliko istih u raznim gradovima lijepe naše (nazvala sam valjda pola gradova na onoj njihovoj listi) uspjela sam dobiti samo pravnu službu u Bjelovaru.
Mislim stvaaaarno, ono nevjerojatno...

Rečeno mi je sljedeće:
- ukoliko se radi prekid kraći od 30 dana ne treba donositi novi obračun, iznos roditeljske naknade ostaje koliki je i bio, max. cca 2660 kn.
- ukoliko se radi prekid duži od 30 dana treba donijeti novi obračun, a buduci da nema primljenih placa iznos roditeljske naknade pada na najnizi iznos koji je cca 2200 kn budući da se radi o zaposlenoj osobi

 Verujem da nekima i ova druga varijanta odgovara, treba staviti racunicu na papir, osobito ako se ima vise dana GO-a a roditeljskog ostaje malo.

----------


## S2000

i osobito ako ti tih mjesec dana puno znaci ako npr dijete nema tko cuvati a vrtic jos nije poceo.

----------


## Nivi

> i osobito ako ti tih mjesec dana puno znaci ako npr dijete nema tko cuvati a vrtic jos nije poceo.


 Upavo tako... i to naravno sastavni dio računice  :Smile:

----------


## giussepe

Cure ja sam sad razgovarala s hzzo-om! Uputila me gdja na neka dva dodatna telefona! Nije to bas tak sve crno bijelo i jednostavno! Kad uspijem dobit nekoga javim detalje!

----------


## giussepe

Nadam se da cu dobiti odgovor kao Nivi!  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

Čitam pa pokušavam sebe ukalkulirati. Naime od 12/2012 sam na komplikacijama, trebam roditi 02.08.2013. što znači:
- da niti jedan dan nisam odradila u ovoj godini ali svejedno imam pravo na godišnji za 2013. godinu 
- ako želim koristiti GO i iskoristiti u 2014. ja bih trebala prekinuti roditeljski dopust i iskoristiti svoj GO ali prekid smije biti najduže do 30 dana da ne donosim novi prosijek i GO mora biti iskorišten do 30.06.2014.

Kod nas je od prošle godine moguće u slijedeću kalendarsku godinu prenjeti samo 5 dana GO od prethodne godine - da li mi poslodavac ima zakonske osnove uskratiti korištenje cijelog mog GO iz 2013. (mislim da imam cca 28 dana) zbog internog pravilnika?
Činjenica je da bi se samim time vratila raditi doslovno mjesec i pol kasnije i još bih imala novog GO od kojeg bih trebala sve osim 5 dana iskoristiti iste te godine. Nisam sigurna da bi se poslodavcu ta kombinacija svidjela :Nope: .

----------


## lukab

Ajde da tu probam ugurati svoje pitanje:
Termin mi je krajem 11.mj. Sada sam na komplikacijama. Radim u školi.
Dakle prvih 6 mjeseci bi bilo do negdje kraja 5.mj 2014, onda bi iskoristila stari godisnji i odmah ostala na novom (tj cijelo ljeto - ravnatelj me ne bi maltretirao da dolazim na sjednice) do 1.9.2014.
Nakon toga bi uzela taj roditeljski dopust (drugih 6mj).
Pitanje glasi: da li ću tih drugih 6mj pasti na minimalnu naknadu ili ce mi ostati ona puna od 2.600kn? Dakle imala bi prekid od cca 1.6. do 1.9. To su dvije plaće odnosno 3 mjeseca "rada".
Pokušavam iskemijat da što duže ostanem na porodiljnom u slučaju da ne dobijemo vrtić...
Hvala

----------


## ksena28

pa zar nitko ne zna odgovor na prethodno pitanje? to i mene zanima?

----------


## giussepe

Cure evo broj na koji sam ja uvijek uspjela nekoga dobiti 01/4806371
To je pravna sluzba HZZO! Pa najbolje nazvati njih i pitati!

----------


## jelena.O

đusepe fala ti za ovaj broj, taman mi je trebal!

----------


## lukab

konačno su mi odgovorili na mail pa prenosim:

Poštovana,

povodom Vaših  upita o pravima vezanim za visinu naknade plaće za vrijeme korištenja prava na roditeljski dopust s obzirom da Vam je termin poroda u 11. mjesecu 2013. godine, iskoristili biste rodiljni dopust do 1. lipnja 2014. godine nakon kojeg biste koristili pravo na roditeljski dopust od 1. rujna 2014. godine, jer bi se vratili ra posao kako biste iskoristili stari pa novi godišnji, obavještavamo Vas sljedeće.
S obzirom da je Zakonom o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama (2Narodne novine“ broj 85/08., 110/08., 34/11.) propisano da se osnovica za naknadu plaće za vrijeme rodiljnog i roditeljskog dopusta utvrđuje prema propisima o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju, u slučaju da nećete imati 6 isplaćenih plaća prije mjeseca u kojem ćete početi koristiti pravo na roditeljski dopust, morali biste imati isplaćene najmanje dvije plaća prije mjeseca u kojem ćete početi koristiti navedeno pravo  kako bi Vam  se naknada plaće utvrđivala od  osnovica za naknadu plaće koja odgovara visini Vaše plaće te kako biste za vrijeme roditeljskog dopusta primali naknadu plaće u punom iznosu od osnovice za naknadu plaće koja ne može za puno radno vrijeme iznositi više od 80% proračunske osnovice mjesečno, odnosno 2660,00 kuna.



S poštovanjem,

----------


## S2000

Jel to znaci da ako primas placu za deveti mjesec u desetom, da bi trebala raditi najmanje tri mjeseca kako bi imala 2 isplate i punu naknadu? Ako se dogodi i da ne ostvaris punu naknadu, to nije preveliko smanjenje buduci da ce smanjena bit samo 3 preostala mjeseca. A zauzvrat ces dobiti dva godisnja odmora i neprocjenjivo vrijeme  :Smile: 

Ali kako ces koristiti stari GO u rujnu kad je rok do kraja lipnja?

----------


## lukab

moraš primiti, fizički na račun barem dvije plaće, najbolje pune jer ti je onda prosjek bolji... dakle teoretski moraš raditi 3 mjeseca...
ne, krivo si skužila - od 1.6. do 30.6. koristim stari godišnji, onda novi... budući da radim u školi morat ću se negdje u drugoj polovini kolovoza vratiti na posao ali to znači eventualno neke sjednice na koje vjerojatno neću niti morati ići jer je ravnatelj svjestan da ću tamo samo sjedit kao kofer jer te školske godine nisam niti radila... ali to se ja s njim dogovorim pa ću vidjet... meni bitno da izbjegnem nastavu  :Smile:

----------


## lukab

i koliko sam ja shvatila ovaj njihov mail neće mi naknada biti smanjena nego puna jer sam primila barem dvije plaće... I koristim punih 6 mjeseci roditeljskog poslije, dakle do negdje ožujka 2015. što je velika razlika od prosinca 2014. kada bi se inače trebala vratiti... sve to kemijam za slučaj da ne dobijemo vrtić...

----------


## prima

> moraš primiti, fizički na račun barem dvije plaće, *najbolje pune jer ti je onda prosjek bolji*...


ovo boldano nije bitno jer se isplaćena plaća dijeli sa brojem sati na koji se odnosi
pa se plaća za jedan dan dijeli sa 8 sati, a plaća za cijeli mjesec, npr. lipanj 2013,  sa 160 sati
i na prosjek plaće nema utjecaja 
za ljude sa fiksnom plaćom  utjecaja ima broj radnih dana u mjesecu , pa kad mogu birati, isplativije je za budući prosjek odraditi mjesec s manje radnih dana ( npr. lipanj 2013  :Grin:  )




> dakle teoretski moraš raditi 3 mjeseca...


*kroz* tri mjeseca. ako bolovanje otvaraš prvog dana u nekom mjesecu, dovoljno je da radiš (gledano unatrag) prethodna dva mjeseca i 1 dan u trećem (30.06.-31.08.-ovo ne paše za stari godišnji, ali za neke druge datume, može)

----------


## frka20

u 2012g sam radila 20 dana u siječnju i nakon toga otišla na čuvanje trudnoće, kako su me htjeli skinuti sa doprinosa ispalo je da sam im zapravo poklonila i godišnji za tu godinu.
Nema veze, bilo pa prošlo. Rodila sam u 8/2012 i vraćam se prije isteka trogodišnjeg roditelj.dopusta - sad 1.9.2013. Imam li pravo na godišnji odmor iz 2013g ili moram čekati skroz do 2014g novi za tu godinu? nikako da to skužim jer me budi onaj rok do 30.6.

----------


## Boxica

> u 2012g sam radila 20 dana u siječnju i nakon toga otišla na čuvanje trudnoće, kako su me htjeli skinuti sa doprinosa ispalo je da sam im zapravo poklonila i godišnji za tu godinu.
> Nema veze, bilo pa prošlo. Rodila sam u 8/2012 i vraćam se prije isteka trogodišnjeg roditelj.dopusta - sad 1.9.2013. Imam li pravo na godišnji odmor iz 2013g ili moram čekati skroz do 2014g novi za tu godinu? nikako da to skužim jer me budi onaj rok do 30.6.


do 30.06.2013. si morala iskoristiti GO za 2012
imaš najnormalnije pravo na GO za 2013 i koristiš ga u dogovoru s poslodavcem (možeš odmah ako se tako dogovorite, ali sve mora biti iskorišteno do 30.06.2014. jer ti ostatak propada)

----------


## frka20

> do 30.06.2013. si morala iskoristiti GO za 2012
> imaš najnormalnije pravo na GO za 2013 i koristiš ga u dogovoru s poslodavcem (možeš odmah ako se tako dogovorite, ali sve mora biti iskorišteno do 30.06.2014. jer ti ostatak propada)


Boxica hvala,pusaaa

----------


## Inka_1

Zna li možda netko što je s ugovorom na određeno i godišnjim odmorom? Meni će 31.8. isteći ugovor na određeno, još sam na porodiljnom do 18.2.2014.
Pretpostavljam da mi to onda propada jer ću do kraja porodiljnog već dugo bit nezaposlena. Usput radila sam do 7.1.2013.

----------


## Boxica

> Zna li možda netko što je s ugovorom na određeno i godišnjim odmorom? Meni će 31.8. isteći ugovor na određeno, još sam na porodiljnom do 18.2.2014.
> Pretpostavljam da mi to onda propada jer ću do kraja porodiljnog već dugo bit nezaposlena. Usput radila sam do 7.1.2013.


koliko sam vidjela na drugom postu, ti si u toj tvrtci od 10.09.2012. i imaš pravo na puni GO za 2013.
Ukoliko ti ne produže ugovor, poslodavac je po zakonu dužan ti isplatiti neiskorišteni GO
ukoliko ipak dobiješ novi ugovor, GO za 2013 možeš iskoristiti do 30.06.2014.

----------


## Inka_1

> koliko sam vidjela na drugom postu, ti si u toj tvrtci od 10.09.2012. i imaš pravo na puni GO za 2013.
> Ukoliko ti ne produže ugovor, poslodavac je po zakonu dužan ti isplatiti neiskorišteni GO
> ukoliko ipak dobiješ novi ugovor, GO za 2013 možeš iskoristiti do 30.06.2014.


Hm, radi se o školi. Kolektivni godišnji je trenutno sad bio od 4.7. mislim do 9.8. Ja nisam htjela ni pitat da prekinem porodiljni i vratim se na godišnji.
Znači imam pravo tražit da mi se plati godišnji? I to se ništa ne kosi s porodiljnom naknadom?

----------


## Boxica

> Hm, radi se o školi. Kolektivni godišnji je trenutno sad bio od 4.7. mislim do 9.8. Ja nisam htjela ni pitat da prekinem porodiljni i vratim se na godišnji.
> Znači imam pravo tražit da mi se plati godišnji? I to se ništa ne kosi s porodiljnom naknadom?


ne da imaš pravo tražiti, nego ti poslodavac to MORA platiti
evo ti članak iz zakona o radu:

Naknada za neiskorišteni godišnji odmor
Članak 61.(1) U slučaju prestanka ugovora o radu, poslodavac je dužan radniku koji nije iskoristio godišnji odmor u cijelosti, isplatiti naknadu umjesto korištenja godišnjeg odmora.
(2) Naknada iz stavka 1. ovoga članka određuje se, sukladno odredbi članka 60. stavka 1. ovoga Zakona, razmjerno broju dana neiskorištenoga godišnjeg odmora.

----------


## Inka_1

Hvala puno, da mi ti to nisi spomenula ja ne bi znala,a bojim se da bi se itko potrudio da mi kaže

----------


## anddu

E tek sam sad zbunjena nakon svih ovih postova pa molim pomoć. Ovako, negdje u travnju otišla sam na komplikacije s tim da mi je poslodavac dao iskoristiti prije njih 9 dana go iz 2012. ali ne i ovaj iz 2013. uz objašnjenje - pa ionako ti je bolje uzeti bolovanje. Nije mi se dalo svađati jer mi je trudnoća bila najvažnija pa sam otvorila komplikacije. Rodila sam 1.7 te mi rodiljni ističe 26. 12. (to je bio predviđeni termin trudnoće pa vjerujem da se tako računa, jesam li u pravu)? Ako uzmem tih 20 dana godišnjeg odmora iz 2013. (ako mi se poslodavac smiluje) recimo do 26. travnja kako bi mi ostalo dovoljno dana za vratiti se na roditeljski hoće li mi se naknada za roditeljski dopust srozati ili će biti 2600 kuna? I treba li se vratiti na posoa jedan dan kako bi se mogao iskoristiti go ili to ide automatizmom - prekinem roditeljski i uzmem GO? Što treba napraviti da bi se to ostvarilo - dogovoriti s poslodavcem i poći na HZZO?

----------


## jelena.O

rodiljni ti izlazi točno na novu godinu ako si rodila 1.7. znači točno 6 mjeseci iza.

ako imaš prekid radi godišnjeg od najviše 30 kalendarskih dana onda ti se ne mjenja iznsos naknade.  Pazi kakvi su praznici u 4 i 5 mjesecu radi poštivamja 30 dana.

treba imati suglasnost od poslodavca da prekineš porodiljni i suglasnost za vraćanje opet na njega, može se predati i u istom danu na Hzzo.

----------


## Boxica

> E tek sam sad zbunjena nakon svih ovih postova pa molim pomoć. Ovako, negdje u travnju otišla sam na komplikacije s tim da mi je poslodavac dao iskoristiti prije njih 9 dana go iz 2012. ali ne i ovaj iz 2013. uz objašnjenje - pa ionako ti je bolje uzeti bolovanje. Nije mi se dalo svađati jer mi je trudnoća bila najvažnija pa sam otvorila komplikacije. Rodila sam 1.7 te mi rodiljni ističe 26. 12. (to je bio predviđeni termin trudnoće pa vjerujem da se tako računa, jesam li u pravu)? Ako uzmem tih 20 dana godišnjeg odmora iz 2013. (ako mi se poslodavac smiluje) recimo do 26. travnja kako bi mi ostalo dovoljno dana za vratiti se na roditeljski hoće li mi se naknada za roditeljski dopust srozati ili će biti 2600 kuna? I treba li se vratiti na posoa jedan dan kako bi se mogao iskoristiti go ili to ide automatizmom - prekinem roditeljski i uzmem GO? Što treba napraviti da bi se to ostvarilo - dogovoriti s poslodavcem i poći na HZZO?


rodiljni ti ističe 1.1. (datum poroda+6 mjeseci)
1. da bi ponovo mogla aktivirati roditeljski mora ti ostati više od 30 dana ostatka inače ti propada
2. naknada na roditeljskom ti je max 2600 (samo ti je rodiljni puna plaća tj. prosjek zadnjih 6 mj)
3. s obzirom da imaš samo 20 dana GO, naknada u ostatku bi ti trebala biti ista kao i za sve ostale mjesece u roditeljskom 
4.papirologiju rješavaš prvo s poslodavcem (oni ti moraju dati potvrdu da su suglasni s tvojim prekidom RD) i to nosiš na HZZO i tamo pišeš zahtjev za prekid RD...kod ponovne aktivacije RD procedura je ista (prvo poslodavac pa HZZO)
5. na posao se ne moraš vraćati niti jedan dan jer se RD (prema zakonu o radu) smatra redovnim radnim odnosom

----------


## anddu

Odlično, hvala vam na odgovorima, ma znam za naknadu prvih šest mjeseci, i znam da je drugih 6 mjeseci 2600 kuna ali nisam znala hoće li se smanjiti zbog prekida

----------


## blaacky

evo i moje situacije pa bi molila za odgovor:

Koplikacije sam otvorila 5.12.2012. i u prije nego sam ih otvorila iskoristila sam godišnji odmor za 2012. godinu. 
Rodila sam 24.7.2013., a na posao sam se mislila vratiti nakon 10 mjeseci (6 mjeseci porodiljnog i 4 mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta( nakon čega bi muž išao 2 mjeseca na roditeljski dopust.
U tom slučaju 10 mjeseci (6 porodiljnog i 4 roditeljskog) mi ističe 24.5.2014, a ono što mene zanima da li tada imam pravo na iskorištenje godišnjeg odmora iz 2013.godine koji nisam mogla koristiti zato jer sam cijelu godinu 2013. bila na komplikacijama odnosno kasnije porodiljnom dopustu.

----------


## anddu

Privatnik mi ne mora omogućiti korištenje go, jeli tako (nemam kolektivni ugovor, a u mom ugovoru o radu nema ni slova o GO općenito)?

----------


## daddycool

> rodiljni ti ističe 1.1. (datum poroda+6 mjeseci)


Jesi li sigurna?
Koliko ja znam, HZZo računa kao da svaki mjesec ima 30 dana tako da ti rodiljni u biti traje 180 dana što nije nužno 6 mjeseci.




> evo i moje situacije pa bi molila za odgovor:
> 
> Koplikacije sam otvorila 5.12.2012. i u prije nego sam ih otvorila iskoristila sam godišnji odmor za 2012. godinu. 
> Rodila sam 24.7.2013., a na posao sam se mislila vratiti nakon 10 mjeseci (6 mjeseci porodiljnog i 4 mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta( nakon čega bi muž išao 2 mjeseca na roditeljski dopust.
> U tom slučaju 10 mjeseci (6 porodiljnog i 4 roditeljskog) mi ističe 24.5.2014, a ono što mene zanima da li tada imam pravo na iskorištenje godišnjeg odmora iz 2013.godine koji nisam mogla koristiti zato jer sam cijelu godinu 2013. bila na komplikacijama odnosno kasnije porodiljnom dopustu.


Ne vidim kako misliš da bi imala pravo na godišnji odmor za 2013. godinu kad u njoj nisi radila niti jedan dan?





> Privatnik mi ne mora omogućiti korištenje go, jeli tako (nemam kolektivni ugovor, a u mom ugovoru o radu nema ni slova o GO općenito)?


Postoji Zakon o radu kojeg bi morao poštovati, a u njemu je definirano kako se koristi i stječe godišnji odmor

----------


## S2000

Rodiljni ide 6 mj punih od poroda, a roditeljski ide 180 dana. Zato ukupni rodiljni plus roditeljski (tzv 6+6) traje malo manhe od pune godine.

Vrijeme na porodiljnom se gleda kao i rad pa otud pravo na GO i da se dana ne radi u toj godini.

----------


## Boxica

> Jesi li sigurna?
> Koliko ja znam, HZZo računa kao da svaki mjesec ima 30 dana tako da ti rodiljni u biti traje 180 dana što nije nužno 6 mjeseci.


rodiljni traje točno 6 mjeseci, a roditeljski 180 dana





> Ne vidim kako misliš da bi imala pravo na godišnji odmor za 2013. godinu kad u njoj nisi radila niti jedan dan?


ima pravo na GO jer se rodiljni i roditeljski ne smatraju bolovanjem nego normalnim radnim odnosom tako da ne mora raditi niti jedan dan u godini da bi imala pravo na njega

----------


## S2000

Daddy, sad se vrati na pdf autosjedalica  :Laughing:

----------


## Boxica

> Privatnik mi ne mora omogućiti korištenje go, jeli tako (nemam kolektivni ugovor, a u mom ugovoru o radu nema ni slova o GO općenito)?


ako ti ne piše ništa općenito u Ugovoru, mora negdje biti napomena da je GO vezan za Zakon o radu
službeno svaki radnik ima pravo na GO (pod određenim uvjetima-cijeli ili razmjerni) i to poslodavac mora omogučiti
inače, tvoj zahtjev za prekidom roditeljskog i korištenja GO poslodavac može odbiti, ali to tebe ne spriječava da napraviš isto nego ga možeš početi koristiti sa 30 dana odgode
e sad, druga priča je tvoja situacija i želiš li se kačiti s poslodavcem (ukoliko ti ne želi dati GO) i stvoriti si negativno radno okruženje ukoliko se poslije želiš vratiti na taj isti posao
razumijem tvoju situaciju jer sam i sama bila u tome, nisam iskoristila GO za 2011, 2012 i 2013 (potonji mi niti neće biti plaćen jer sam prešla na novi posao), nisam niti tražila jer se nisam htjela kačiti...samo sam rekla: sve se vraća, sve se plaća...

----------


## daddycool

> Rodiljni ide 6 mj punih od poroda, a roditeljski ide 180 dana. Zato ukupni rodiljni plus roditeljski (tzv 6+6) traje malo manhe od pune godine.
> 
> Vrijeme na porodiljnom se gleda kao i rad pa otud pravo na GO i da se dana ne radi u toj godini.


hm, ok, ali meni to nema baš neke logike
svrha godišnjeg odmora je da ti poslodavac plati dok se ti odmaraš nakon rada kojeg si obavio za tog poslodavca. u ovom slučaju nisi obavio nikakav rad za poslodavca a on ti mora platiti da se odeš odmarati.





> Daddy, sad se vrati na pdf autosjedalica


 :Razz: 

vidiš da sam stavio upitnike, nisam ja ništa tvrdio  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

> inače, tvoj zahtjev za prekidom roditeljskog i korištenja GO poslodavac može odbiti, ali to tebe ne spriječava da napraviš isto nego ga možeš početi koristiti sa 30 dana odgode


Boxice ne razumijem baš ovaj dio o odgodi. Kad sam potpisivala ugovor baš sam pitala gdje je stavka o GO pa mi je rečeno da se u tom slučaju primjenjuju stavke iz Zakona o radu, jer nemamo nikakvih beneficija po tom pitanju ono više dana zbog staža i bla bla bla. I ne želim se baš kačiti s poslodavcem, puno puta su mi do sad izlazili u susret zbog MPO-a, ali opet s obzirom na to koliko sam radila u toj firmi, nekako im ga ne želim pokloniti. Jer sam u trudnoći s posla završila u bolnici na održavanju trudnoće i tad sam tražila mogu li iskoristiti odmor budući da mi je razlika plaća-naknada bila i preko 1000 kuna ali mi je rečeno ma bolje ti je na bolovanju  :Shock: ... Idem danas na sastanak s direktorom pa ću znati

----------


## zeljkog36

Evo proučavam sve postove i ne kužim jedno...u stvari ne kužim niš...  :Smile: 
Jel postoji zakonska mogućnost da se prekine roditeljski dopust, pa da se tjekom prekida iskoristi čitavi godišnji od lani (32 radna dana), pa po završetku godišnjeg da se nastavi koristiti drugi dio roditeljskog dopusta? Jel to utječe na primanja i kako?

----------


## Boxica

> Evo proučavam sve postove i ne kužim jedno...u stvari ne kužim niš... 
> Jel postoji zakonska mogućnost da se prekine roditeljski dopust, pa da se tjekom prekida iskoristi čitavi godišnji od lani (32 radna dana), pa po završetku godišnjeg da se nastavi koristiti drugi dio roditeljskog dopusta? Jel to utječe na primanja i kako?


naravno da postoji mogućnost, ali ukoliko se radi prekid duži od 30 radnih dana (a tebi bi to bilo) mora se raditi novi obračun...
s obzirom da ne bi imala osnova za "normalan" obračun tj. isplaćene bar dvije plaće, naknada bi ti pala na minimalac tj. 1663,00 Kn

----------


## S2000

a zato moze iskoristi toliko godisnjeg da joj prekid ipak ne bude duzi od 30 dana..

----------


## jelena.O

pa onda kasnije i ostatak

----------


## S2000

Ako ne propadne zbog "dotrajalosti"

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## legal alien

treba li tu i poslodavac pristati na moj godisnji?

----------


## S2000

Ne moze ti ga oduzeti ali vrijeme kad se koristi trrba biti dogovor.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## sonata

Ja bih samo napisala informaciju za prosvjetne djelatnike da su meni rekli da je novost u zakonu da nakon sto istekne roditeljski dopust samo ako si razrednik mozes koristiti cijeli stari godisnji odjednom. Ako nisi razrednik, onda moras na godisnji kad zavrsi skolska godina pa do kraja 6.mjeseca i onda koliko ti ostane dana, te dane mozes spojiti sa roditeljskim dopustom. Cilj je dakle da onaj ko nije razrednik nije ni potreban u skoli nakon zavrsetka nastave jer nema papirologiju za pisati a onaj tko je, taj ima. E sad ako nekome recimo roditeljski zavrsi npr. u 10.mjesecu, onda mu koliko sam shvatila racunaju godisnji pod zimskim praznicima, valjda, to nisam sigurna...

----------


## anddu

Eto meni rekli da nije fer ni užanca prekidati roditeljski dopust zbog godišnjeg pa se opet na isti vratiti

----------


## S2000

To kaze poslodavac?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## anddu

pa naravno

----------


## S2000

A da ih pitas sa ti daju taj GO nakon porodiljnog (iako prolazi rok od 30.6). Mozda ti izadju u susret. Ja sam rodila 20.6.pa su mi dali da dio GO koristim i malo iza 30.6. Zakonski nije pravilno ali...

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Isto su vrtili ocima na moj prijedlog o prekidu potodiljnog radi koristenja GO... par puta sam tamo hodala s papirima o mojim pravima (dvosijekli mac). Ali morala sam..vrtic jos nije bio poceo a nisam imala gdje s djetetom...

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## anddu

Pa i meni je to isti problem, ma dogovorili smo se ali mi je bio zanimljiv odgovor

----------


## zeljkog36

Ne radi se ovdje o meni, već o supruzi...  :Cool:  ali hvala na odgovorima... Kod nje, konkretno, ne radi poslodavac probleme ako porodiljni istekne, štajaznam, 1.6. pa ode žena odma na stari g.o. ali nešto filozofiraju da se ne može npr. 1.6. prekinut roditeljski, pa uzet g.o. i nakon njega odma nastavit roditeljski.  A u zakonu stoji da se korištenje nastavka rodiljnog treba najviti poslodavcu najmanje 30 dana ranije, ako se ne varam...pa sad zaključujem da je slijedeće dozvoljeno:
-žena od poroda koristi rodiljni pa roditeljski,
-sredinom svibnja javi firmi da će od negdje od prvog ponedjeljka u  06. mjesecu prekinut roditeljski, i napomene kako ima stari godišnji za iskoristiti. usput najavi i da će 01.07. koristit drugi dio roditeljskog ( tu ovima u firmi vjerojatno pozli, ali nadam se da ne mogu ništ, odnosno dužni su joj omogućit korištenje g.o. a dovoljno rano im najavi korištenje nastavka roditeljskog, pa ni tu ne mogu ništ),
-iskoristi cca 25 dana godišnjeg ( ostalo joj propadne), i nastavi koristit roditeljski, a kako prekid nije dulji od 30 dana ne padne joj naknada na 1666 kuna.

----------


## milasova8

Meni poslodavac neda da prekinem porodiljni,koristim stari GO i ponovno se vratim na porodiljni..
Firma inace postupa po zakonu..
A znam da su drugima odobravali..
Problem je sto radim u sektoru u kojem uvijek fali ljudi pa svi jedva cekaju da se vratim..
Sta da napravim?Jel meni poslidavac zakonski moze ne odobrit prekid porodiljnog radi koristenja GO?

----------


## jelena.O

možda se možete dogovoriti da koristiš stari  go ( o njemu se radi)i poslije , ali dogovor mora biti

----------


## milasova8

To ne,njima je problem manjak kadra zato me zele nazad..
A ja nedam svoj godisnji..
Pozvala sam se na to da drugima odobravaju pa su mi rekli provjeriti i javiti..
Bas me zanima kak ce to sve zavrsiti..
Ako mi nedaju da ga iskoristim,trazit cu da mi ga platw..
Necu da mi propadne..

----------


## Boxica

> Ako mi nedaju da ga iskoristim,trazit cu da mi ga platw..
> ..


ovo ti mogu glatko odbiti jer to nije po zakonu, GO se isplaćuje samo u slučaju neiskorištenog GO kod prekida radnog odnosa

----------


## milasova8

A mogu mi i odbiti koristenje? 
Znaci,propada 30 dana..

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam od poslodavaca dobila suglasnost da prekidam porodiljni  krajem 5 mjeseca i da koristim go do 39.6. Onda opet idem na ostatak rodiljnog dopusta...

----------


## milasova8

Mora ti ostati najmanje 30 dana rodiljnog..

jel zna tko,jel se moze taj ostatak rodiljnog koristiti kasnije,recimo u 2015.Godini?

----------


## sonata

Provjeri ovo ali mislim da je do djetetove 8.god. Ali nisam sigurna

----------


## 123beba

Može do djetetove 8. god tako su bar meni rekli na hzzo-u nedavno  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> naravno da postoji mogućnost, ali ukoliko se radi prekid duži od 30 radnih dana (a tebi bi to bilo) mora se raditi novi obračun...
> s obzirom da ne bi imala osnova za "normalan" obračun tj. isplaćene bar dvije plaće, naknada bi ti pala na minimalac tj. 1663,00 Kn


Samo da provjerim informaciju dakle ako ja imam pravo na korištenje godišnjeg u trajanju od 27 ili 28 dana to mi izađe oko mjesec i pol sa neradnim danima, i neće mi se smanjiti naknada kad se vratim na rodiljni?

----------


## Nivi

> Samo da provjerim informaciju dakle ako ja imam pravo na korištenje godišnjeg u trajanju od 27 ili 28 dana to mi izađe oko mjesec i pol sa neradnim danima, i neće mi se smanjiti naknada kad se vratim na rodiljni?


kao sto je napisala *Boxica*, ukoliko je prekid dulji od 30 kalendarskih dana radi se novi obracun i u biti s time se smanjuje naknada jer nema obracuna od 3 place.
Ukoliko se to zeli izbjeci treba koristiti samo cca 22 dana GO, ostalo propada...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ona je napisala 30 *radnih* dana znači to nije isto kao 30 *kalendarskih* zato i pitam jer vidim da se daju različite informacije

----------


## Nivi

> Ona je napisala 30 *radnih* dana znači to nije isto kao 30 *kalendarskih* zato i pitam jer vidim da se daju različite informacije


koliko ja znam radi se o 30 kalendarskih dana

----------


## Nivi

> koliko ja znam radi se o 30 kalendarskih dana


hocu reci sigurno se radi o 30 kalendarskih jer sam ja imala prekid roditeljskog dopusta dulji od 30 kalendarskih dana i radjen mi je novi obracun.
ono sto je bitno za spomenuti je da ne mora odmah znaciti da ce novobracunata naknada biti ona minimalna od cca 1660 jer to naravno ovisi o visini primanja...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> hocu reci sigurno se radi o 30 kalendarskih jer sam ja imala prekid roditeljskog dopusta dulji od 30 kalendarskih dana i radjen mi je novi obracun.
> ono sto je bitno za spomenuti je da ne mora odmah znaciti da ce novobracunata naknada biti ona minimalna od cca 1660 jer to naravno ovisi o visini primanja...


kako to a jel se ne gleda taj mjesec i onda ona dva prošla u kojem sam bila na rodiljskom dopustu...znači ja sam sada na rodiljskom dopustu od 3 mj. i ako uzmem godišnji u 5 mj. onda mi se gleda i ova dva kad sam imala 2600 kn naknadu zar ne? Ako bi se radio novi obračun odnosno ako prešišam tih 30 kalendarskih dana

----------


## Nivi

> kako to a jel se ne gleda taj mjesec i onda ona dva prošla u kojem sam bila na rodiljskom dopustu...znači ja sam sada na rodiljskom dopustu od 3 mj. i ako uzmem godišnji u 5 mj. onda mi se gleda i ova dva kad sam imala 2600 kn naknadu zar ne? Ako bi se radio novi obračun odnosno ako prešišam tih 30 kalendarskih dana


ne, naknada ne ulazi u obracun, trebas donijeti novi obrazac od poslodavca na kojem ti se vide uplate place.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ne, naknada ne ulazi u obracun, trebas donijeti novi obrazac od poslodavca na kojem ti se vide uplate place.


Ajme meni je ovo prekomplicirano znači ako imam plaću cca 5000 kn i koristim 10 dana u svibnju i ostalo u lipnju jel onda ostajem na 2600 ili padam na 1600 kn?

----------


## Nivi

> Ajme meni je ovo prekomplicirano znači ako imam plaću cca 5000 kn i koristim 10 dana u svibnju i ostalo u lipnju jel onda ostajem na 2600 ili padam na 1600 kn?


nisam sigurna (mozes nazvati i pripadajuci hzzo pa s njima provjeriti), ali mi se cini da bi pala na tih cca 1660 jer se, ako se dobro sjecam, vidi samo jedna uplata place iako si na GO mjesec i pol te ces dobiti cca 1,5 placu (ima pravilo koje se place gledaju u odnasu na pocetak koristenja dopusta).
ne znam kad ti istice roditeljski, ali ako si pri kraju mozda ti se i isplati (barem u smislu da si u sumi na istim novcima ali dulje na dopustu). bilo bi dobro da sama napravis racunicu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma ništa od tog u razgovoru sa šeficom odustala sam od korištenja starog GO jer im to jako komplicira stvari, koristit ću ovaj od 2014 vjerojatno kad istekne rodiljni

----------


## jelena.O

nije komplicirano, daj točno podatke kolko je dete staro! da se izvuće najviše i kolko bi trebala imati godišnjeg, isplati se i bar jedan mjesec ( ne strikno baš pravi mjesec u kalendaru)

----------


## milasova8

Koja je procedura za prekid rodiljnog u hzzo-u rasi kpristenja GO?
Koliko ranije se mora predati taj zahtjev?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> nije komplicirano, daj točno podatke kolko je dete staro! da se izvuće najviše i kolko bi trebala imati godišnjeg, isplati se i bar jedan mjesec ( ne strikno baš pravi mjesec u kalendaru)


 Nisi me shvatila ne bi meni bilo komplicirano nego mojima u firmi jer onda ovoj što me mijenja moraju isto raskinuti ugovor pa raspisati natječaj ponovo kad godišnji završi tako da nisu baš bili oduševljeni tom idejom da ja to tako napravim, a meni se neda tjerati svoju volju pa se onda zamjeriti nadređenima, tko zna možda me budu poslije zbog toga zeznuli s nečim drugim...
*Milasova8* treba mjesec dana unaprijed predati zahtjev na HZZO za prekid rodiljnog (al računaj da ti mora ostati barem 30 dana rodiljnog inače ništa od tog) i iz firme moraš donjeti potvrdu kad bi počela raditi tj. koristila taj GO

----------


## clover

> Koja je procedura za prekid rodiljnog u hzzo-u rasi kpristenja GO?
> Koliko ranije se mora predati taj zahtjev?


Moraš se javiti svom poslodavcu i tražiti suglasnost da ti to odobravaju. 30 dana ranije moraš u HZZO predati dokumentaciju koju ti pošalje tvoja firma a radi prekida porodiljnog.

----------


## milasova8

Clover,vec dvadesetak dana se natezem sa poslodavcem da mi daju suglasnost..i stalno me prebavcuju sa jednog direktora na drugog..
Rekli su mi javiti konacnu odluku iduci tjedan..
Zvala sam hzzo i kazu da nece nis bit ako javim dvadesetak dana prije..tako da imam jos malo fore..

----------


## jelena.O

ma taj rok je čista formalnost tak da ne brini ak je koji dan manje

----------


## sonata

Ja sam se javila tjedan dana prije i nije bilo problema

----------


## jelena.O

u biti ni dan ranije nije problem, ako se poslodavac slaže

----------


## clover

I ja mislim da neće biti problema..najbitnije da su ti dali suglasnost  :Smile:  i meni su dali  :Smile:  meni je dala baš moja direktorica..ne uprava nešefica več direktorica mog odjela..sretno, da ipak još malo uživaš sa sinekom  :Smile:

----------


## ekoi

Pretražujem po netu i tu po forumu, i nije mi jasno koje zakonske odredbe sada trenutno vrijede. Da li je potrebno za stijecanje prava na G.O imati radni dan u cijeloj godini ili ne?

Dakle, sklopila sam ugovor na neodređeno 26.9.2012. Nakon mjesec dana odlazim na bolovanje zbog mirovanja u trudnoći i sa mirovanja ravno na porodiljni koji mi završava 2.5.2014. Zanima me dal imam ikakvo pravo na godišnji po prekidu porodiljnog? Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## milasova8

Ekoi,mozes koristiti stari godisnji bez problema

----------


## ekoi

ok, hvala. ako imam pravo, što mogu učiniti ako šefica radi problem, tj. ne želi mi dat G.O.?

----------


## Boxica

nema čarobnog odgovora...ti imaš na to pravo i uvijek se možeš pozvati na inspekciju na radu...
ali pitanje je kako će se to odraziti na tvoj status u tvrtci i tvoje buduće zaposlenje...

ja recimo nisam htjela potezati to pitanje kod bivšeg poslodavca jer sam znala što i kako bi sve to izgledalo pa mi je bilo bitnije da imam trenutni mir dok sam usporedno tražila novi posao

----------


## mare41

Da li se za godisnji nakon rodiljnog dobije prosjek placd otprije? Da li imam pravo prekinuti drugu godinu porodiljnog za iskoristit godisnji pa opet nastaviti?

----------


## jelena.O

imaš sve pravo, u prosjeku ćeš dobiti ko jednu plaču, ne bi trebao prekid bit duži od 30 kalendarskih dana.

----------


## mare41

Al godisnji bi mi trajao 45 dana, to ne? A placa? Znam da imam pravo na vise prekida do sedme godine

----------


## Boxica

> Al godisnji bi mi trajao 45 dana, to ne? A placa? Znam da imam pravo na vise prekida do sedme godine


to pravilo da GO ne može biti duži od 30 dana vrijedi za običan roditeljski do prve djetetove godine jer se u protivnom radi novi obračun naknade

s obzirom da si ti ionako na istom iznosu za drugu i treću godinu tebe se to ne bi trebalo ticati jer ionako ne možeš dobiti niži (niti viši) iznos od ovog koji dobivaš

----------


## tanja37

Pozdrav!  Na porodiljnom sam sa trećim djetetom, rođenim u 3.mjesecu.  Zanima me da li bih mogla sa 1.1.2015. koristiti cijeli godisnji iz ove godine pa onda početi raditi na pola radnog vremena? Kakva je procedura, naknada za pola radnog vremena i sa hzzo i da li je to moguce? Ne mogu biti doma sa 2600 a kamoli sa 1660 kn!!! Imamo dva skolarca i CHF stambeni...

----------


## zlatica

Pozdrav!
Molim vas za odgovor jeli moguće nakon isteka porodiljnog tražiti nešto tipa neplačeno do 3.god.Postoji li ikakva opcija osim otkaza?

----------


## mona

> Pozdrav!  Na porodiljnom sam sa trećim djetetom, rođenim u 3.mjesecu.  Zanima me da li bih mogla sa 1.1.2015. koristiti cijeli godisnji iz ove godine pa onda početi raditi na pola radnog vremena? Kakva je procedura, naknada za pola radnog vremena i sa hzzo i da li je to moguce? Ne mogu biti doma sa 2600 a kamoli sa 1660 kn!!! Imamo dva skolarca i CHF stambeni...


Mozes.ja radim tako.bila sam 18 mj doma i sada sam na pola radnog vremena.s tim da sam ja koristila cijeli godisnji kada sam se vratila zbog manje papirologije.ako ides na kombinaciju da s roditeljskog ides na godisnji pa onda na pola moras predati papire prvo za prekid roditeljskog pa onda za ponovno koristenje nakon godisnjeg.
Naknada ti je pola place i cijela naknada HZZO-a (1600 kn)
I na pola radnog vremena mozes raditi duplo dana nego ti je ostalo roditeljskog (znaci dvije godine roditeljskog su cetri godine na pola rv)

----------


## tanja37

mona, hvala puno na odgovoru! Nadam se da se nista nece promijeniti kad se budem vracala na posao,jer i inace sam baksuz!!

----------


## S2000

> Pozdrav!
> Molim vas za odgovor jeli moguće nakon isteka porodiljnog tražiti nešto tipa neplačeno do 3.god.Postoji li ikakva opcija osim otkaza?


Mozes  :Smile: 
Moras to nagovijestiti mjesec unaprijed, nemoj cekati istek porodiljnog.

----------


## hatatitla

Ima li novih informacija za zaposlene u skolama? Kakva je sad praksa, moze li se ici na stari godisnji direktno nakon porodiljnog? Sa starijim sinom (prije cca 3 god), sam to mogla a kolegica nekih pola godine nakon nije jer ministarsvo nije dalo suglasnost za placanje dvije osobe na istom mjestu. Nisam u nastavi ali imam naravno zamjenu i tesko ce funkcionirat da sam ja na godisnjem a zamjena da prestane radit...
u slucaju da nemam pravo na koristenje godisnjeg odmah, kad ga uopce mogu iskoristit? Mislila sam se svakako vratit tek u drugom polugodistu (porodiljni mi istice krajem listopada), uzet cu nepoaceni, ali nije mi svejedno mjesec ili dva neplacenog. Koliko ranije se daje molba za to?

----------


## sonata

Evo mog slucaja od prije 5 mj. Radim u skoli, doduse glazbenoj ali isto me kolegica mijenjala pola satnice a ostali dio su kolege podijelile medjusobno. Roditeljski dopust sam prekinula 3 tjedna ranije i mogla sam odmah iskoristiti cijeli stari godisnji. Znaci, dok sam ja bila na godisnjem, ministarstvo je i dalje placalo moju zamjenu. Ako ti je bitno za reci, u 2013. sam radila sijecanj i veljacu i onda otisla na porodiljni onih 45 dana prije termina.
Za molbu za neplaceno ne znam, znam da sam ja molbu za ranije ukidanje roditeljskog dopusta predala cca tjedan dana ranije od datuma kada sam htjela da se prekine.
Ali nije mi jasno, kako ministarstvo nece placati drugu osobu dok si na godisnjem? Pa ne radis kod privatnika, to je drzavna firma. Moras imati zamjenu. Da nisu to kolegicu malo smuljali vasi u racunovodstvu? Nasi se nekad ponasaju kao da iz svog dzepa daju za place...

----------


## hatatitla

Bas sam se bila nasla u tajnistvu kad je bilo stiglo rjesenje da se toj kolegici ne odobrava godisnji  u tom terminu kad je potrevna i zamjena. Znam da je i tajnica bila full zacudjena. A to se dogodilo kad joj je vec poceo godisnji, i cura se morals vratit od danas do sutra, uzas, znam da je bila poludila.... Ja nemam nikakvu opciju za cuvanje djeteta prije nove godine, pa cak ni na pola sata tako da mi nikako nije opcija da me netko odjednom zove da ipak moram doc. Nista, idem u skolu sljedeci tjedan pa cemo se dogovorit. Najradje bi direkt MZOS pitala mogu li koristit taj godisnji al ne vjerujem da se obracaju nama obicnim smrtnicima....

----------


## sonata

Ma probaj nazvati, nemas sto izgubiti. Ili posalji mail

----------


## lukab

> Ima li novih informacija za zaposlene u skolama? Kakva je sad praksa, moze li se ici na stari godisnji direktno nakon porodiljnog? Sa starijim sinom (prije cca 3 god), sam to mogla a kolegica nekih pola godine nakon nije jer ministarsvo nije dalo suglasnost za placanje dvije osobe na istom mjestu. Nisam u nastavi ali imam naravno zamjenu i tesko ce funkcionirat da sam ja na godisnjem a zamjena da prestane radit...
> u slucaju da nemam pravo na koristenje godisnjeg odmah, kad ga uopce mogu iskoristit? Mislila sam se svakako vratit tek u drugom polugodistu (porodiljni mi istice krajem listopada), uzet cu nepoaceni, ali nije mi svejedno mjesec ili dva neplacenog. Koliko ranije se daje molba za to?


nece ti odobrit... tj odobrit ce ti ali dio godisnjeg za vrijeme zimskih ferija, dio za uskrs a ostatak iza 15.6.2015.
ja sam u nastavi ali to je sad princip... imaju naredbu štednje i možeš se slikat... u našem kolektivnom piše da se godišnji odmor u pravilu koristi za vrijeme školskih praznika i toga se sad drže striktno...
ja sam se trebala vratiti krajem studenog pa sam izvela ovo: prekinula porodiljni nakon 6mj (20.5.2014.), uzela stari godišnji (nisu imali izbora nego mi dat jer ga moram iskoristit do 30.6. i nemam kad nego tad...), od 4.7.-20.8. bila na novom godišnjem, radila od 20.8.-8.9. i sad sam na drugih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog...
jako su se bunili u ministarstvu što to radim ali nisu imali izbora nego mi odobrit jer sve što sam tražila je po zakonu  :Smile:  
tako da se vraćam na posao 6.3.2015.

ako pak želiš uzet neplaćeno onda im to moraš mjesec dana unaprijed najavit...
sretno  :Smile:

----------


## tanja37

Molim savjet! Na 
porodiljnom sam sa trecim djetetom ali se vracam na pola rv. Da li mi je bolje prekinuti porodiljni pa iskoristiti cijeli stari godisnji  i tek onda aktivirati rad na pola rv ili odmah poceti raditi pa  otici na  godisnji? Ne znam kako se placa godisnji kad sam na pola rv. Hvala

----------


## buba klara

pitanje u vezi korištenja budućeg godišnjeg odmora:
termin poroda mi je 8.2.2015.
planirala sam raditi do kraja (odnosno do onih obaveznih 28 dana prije poroda), ako sve bude ok...
također, planirala sam biti na porodiljnom godinu dana (dakle, negdje do početka veljače 2016.)

Ono što me muči su nekakve glasine koje sam čula - naime, da se godišnji od tekuće godine (2015.) mora iskoristiti barem nekoliko dana (što bi u mojem slučaju bilo u siječnju 2015.), da bih imala pravo na korištenje njegovog ostatka kad se vratim s porodiljnog (2016.). 

Je li to istina? Odnosno mogu li bez korištenja GO u 2015.-oj godini koristiti svoj godišnji od te godine kad se vratim raditi (2016.)?

----------


## Vrci

Koliko znam,nije istina.
Meni porodiljni istice u veljaci 2015., i onda cu koristiti cijeli porodiljni od 2014.
A ove sam godine cijele ili porodiljnom il na bolovanju

----------


## sarasvati

Danas sam trebala predati molbu za godisnji odmor i nastala je zbrka: hoce li mi dopustiti ili nece. Žele, ali mozda ipak ne mogu platiti moju zamjenu. 
Radim u skoli. Roditeljski mi završava 9.3. Čitala sam prethodno... ispada da sam trebala prekidati na ljeto... pa na zimu... jer ovako mogu iskoristiti u vrijeme Uskrsa (jer nema nastave) i par dana nakon 15.6., ostalo propalo? Jos su mi htjeli pomoći da ne budem razrednik kad se vratim, i s obzirom sto sam procitala malo iznad, i to je medvjeđa usluga ispala?  :Sad: 
Zna li netko trenutnu situaciju? Ima li nade za moj godisnji?

----------


## perla5

I ja sam u istoj situaciji, tek šaljem molbu... Zna li itko?

----------


## Konfuzija

*Sarasvati*, a kome se ta molba šalje, MZOŠ-u ili...? Kako onda da se ne zna hoće li dopustiti ili ne? Mislim, koja je praksa? Ne može jednom ovako, drugom onako...
I jeste li to raspravile sa sindikalnim povjerenikom/com? Jer nama teku sva prava iz radnog odnosa dok smo na porodiljnom ili roditeljskom, koliko znam. 
A učenički odmor nije i odmor nastavnika jer imamo druge obveze izvan nastave... ali to se onda dade svaliti na druge kolege jer nema nastave. Jao, da poludiš!

----------


## sarasvati

Konfuzija, ne šalje se nikome, nego se predaje ravnatelju u skoli.

----------


## perla5

Samo da javim da sam dobila godisnji odmah nakon isteka porodiljnog,nitko nije radio probleme.

----------


## Pema

> Samo da javim da sam dobila godisnji odmah nakon isteka porodiljnog,nitko nije radio probleme.


Također, a ja sam još radila kod privatnika koji bi mi, vjerovatno, da može radio probleme oko toga  :Smile:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> Mozes.ja radim tako.bila sam 18 mj doma i sada sam na pola radnog vremena.s tim da sam ja koristila cijeli godisnji kada sam se vratila zbog manje papirologije.ako ides na kombinaciju da s roditeljskog ides na godisnji pa onda na pola moras predati papire prvo za prekid roditeljskog pa onda za ponovno koristenje nakon godisnjeg.
> Naknada ti je pola place i cijela naknada HZZO-a (1600 kn)
> I na pola radnog vremena mozes raditi duplo dana nego ti je ostalo roditeljskog (znaci dvije godine roditeljskog su cetri godine na pola rv)


Je l kod pola radnog vremena godisnji isto na pola? Ili cijeli? i moze li se koristiti kad se radi na pola radnog vremena stari godisnji ako se nije prethodnu godinu radilo nego se bilo s djetetom na roditeljskom?

----------


## jelena.O

godišnji je tolko dana kolko treba bit dani ne idu u pola, ali naknada ide, možešprekinuti porodiljni , ili pola radno vrijeme pa dobiti sveukupnu lovu za godišnji, inače bi išlo ko iprije pola love od firme +1663 od Hzzo.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

konkretno: radim 4 satno radno vrijeme, tek sam započela korištenje tog prava. pa bih tražila stari godišnji iz 2014. kad nisam radila ni dana, je l dobivam punu placu ili pola?

----------


## legal alien

Dobijes pola ako vec koristis pravo rada sa skracenim rv.

----------


## jelena.O

odgovorila sam ti prije
A) mozes prebacit na nepirodiljni status tad bi za go imala punu placu, prednost mozes taj dio porodiljnog ostavit za posle
B)ostati na skracenom tad dobivas pol place+1663 od hzzo

----------


## Sony

Kakva usteda u MZOS moze biti razlog da drzava kao poslodavac ne postuje svoje zakone?
Da li se zakon o radu (mislim na taj dio o koristenju godisnjeg po roditeljskom) mijenjao od 2011.?

----------


## Sony

Znate li direktni br.tel.pravne sluzbe u MZOS?

----------


## no@

> Znate li direktni br.tel.pravne sluzbe u MZOS?


Možda da zoveš Samostalni sektor za pravne poslove: 

http://public.mzos.hr/Default.aspx?sec=1938

----------


## buba klara

mene zanima treba li nakon povratka na posao sa porodiljnog dopusta proći 6 mjeseci da bi se koristilo novi godišnji ili se može koristiti u doba kad nam je inače kolektivni u firmi (tijekom ljeta)?
znači - vratila bih se raditi početkom ožujka a pitanje je: mogu li na novi godišnji krajem srpnja?

----------


## Ginger

Ja sam go koristila odmah nakon povratka
Zapravo, i tjerali su me tako, jer se blizio kraj godine pa se veci dio godisnjeg morao iskoristiti u tekucoj godini

----------


## buba klara

ja sam planirala koristiti stari godišnji u produžetku porodiljnog (porodiljni mi završava 31.1., a ja bih koristila stari GO iz 2015. kojeg imamu cijelosti, 30 radnih dana - znaci na posao bih se vratila početkom ožujka), a novi godišnji (onaj za 2016.) tijekom ljeta, kad nam je i inače kolektivni godišnji - jel to ostvarivo?

----------


## Ginger

ja mislim da jest
ne znam da postoji pravilo koliko moras raditi prije koristenja novog go nakon povratka
bar moj poslodavac ne radi probleme oko toga
jos je kod tebe kolektivni...

----------


## buba klara

> ne znam da postoji pravilo koliko moras raditi prije koristenja novog go nakon povratka


e u ovo ni ja nisam sigurna - zato pitam...
negdje mi u glavi zvoni 6 mjeseci, al nisam sigurna da li je to samo za slucaj ako počinješ raditi pa moraš imati kontinuitet od 6 mjeseci rada ili je slučaj i za porodiljni???

----------


## jelena.O

Naravno da je ostvarivo, napoae akojop i imate kolektivni go, inačene treba ni dan proči u radujer si tizaposlena  već

----------


## <mišica>

Cure vidim da je ova tema aktivna i da vas ima puno sa sličnim pitanjima i problemima. Ja imam hrpu pitanja, a ne znam otkud da krenem, pa bih cijenila svaku pomoć  :Smile: 

Dakle, termin mi je krajem godine, recimo nek je 1.1. da bude lakše računati. Nisam bila na komplikacijama nego mi je dr otvorila porodiljni 45 dana prije termina. Radim u školi, pa mi je malo specifična situacija s godišnjim. Ono što mene zanima je sljedeće - koje su mi opcije:

1. Odraditi u komadu godinu dana porodiljnog, što znači, do 6.mj.starosti djeteta puna plaća, zatim 2600 do godine dana. Imam li nakon toga pravo na godišnji (koji nije zanemariv, ni vremenski ni financijski) u komadu (kao nastavak na porodiljni) ili ga moram koristiti isključivo tijekom školskih praznika (kojih? - zimski + proljetni i još mi ostane neiskorištenih dana).

2. Odraditi prvih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog i onda napraviti prekid, uzeti cijeli godišnji (za vrijeme ljetnih praznika) i ponovno otvoriti drugi dio porodiljnog od 1.9. - što se u tom slučaju događa s porodiljnom naknadom drugih 6 mjeseci? (kaže mi teta u hzzo da ću spasti na minimalnu naknadu jer ću imati prekid duži od 30 dana i da mi je bolje/isplativije početi s porodiljnim drugih 6 mjeseci pa ga prekinuti radi godišnjeg - zašto/kako?, ali ako mi u tom periodu budu isplaćene barem 2 plaće, ne računa li se onda opet njihov prosjek za naknadu?)

I još me zanima porodiljni za očeve. 
Mora li suprug koristiti svoje mjesece odmah nakon mojih prvih 6 mjeseci ili? Npr, ako ja iskoristim prvih 6 mjeseci u komadu i odmah nastavim s drugim dijelom, mogu li ja koristiti 4 mjeseca pa onda on 4 mjeseca? 
Ili ako napravimo gore navedenu varijantu broj 2, može li on koristiti porodiljni dok sam ja na godišnjem? 
Koliko minimalno porodiljnog on može koristiti, mjesec, dva, tri...i kad? I kolika je naknada za očeve na porodiljnom?

Nadam se da nisam previše zakomplicirala i da će mi netko moći pomoći  :Smile: 

Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## missfawkes

Pozdrav svima,
porodiljni mi ističe 4.2.2016., a ja mislim od 5.2.2016. koristiti godišnji iz 2015.godine (imam cca 30-ak dana). Zanima me da li znate ako ću za vrijeme korištenja godišnjeg imati prosjek svojih plaća ili će kao prosjek računati zasdnjih 6 mjeseci, odnosno porodiljnu naknadu od 2660kn? 
Hvala na odgovru!  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

godišnji je kao plača da radiš, možda koja kuna simo tamo

----------


## Ginger

Ako mi porodiljni istice krajem godine, imam pravo koristiti cijeli go za 2016., to znam
A sto je sa go za 2015? To nemam pravo koristiti, je li tako?
Nije da mi treba, al pitala me kolegica sto s tim, s ja nemam pojma - nije mi ni palo na pamet

----------


## angel 1

Imas pravo, ali ga moras iskoristiti do 30.06. , to zbači da bi ga iskoristila moraš prekinuti ( zamrzniti) roditeljski dopust , iskoristiti godisnji pa nastaviti dopust. Bar je tako bilo do prosle god-ak se nije mijenjalo u međuvremenu.. Jer bi inače sve zene koje su rodile u drugoj polovici godine bile zakinute u odnosu na ove druge.

----------


## jelena.O

tak je kak veli angel, s time da moraš paziti da ti godišnji ne smije bit duži od kalendarskih 30 dana, ako je više možešga rascjepati, ali tako da ti ostane najmanje 30 dana od preostalog porodiljskog

----------


## ZO

ako se vraćaš na posao u 2016. godini, godišnji odmor za 2015. godinu možeš iskoristiti do kraja kalendarske 2016. godine, a ne više do 30.06., to je promjena u odnosu na prije

----------


## Ginger

hvala cure!

ZO jesi sigurna?
Mislim, kod nas se vecina go i inace mora iskoristiti do kraja godine, a ostatak do 30.6.
Ako je kako ti kazes, znaci da bih morala ranije prekinuti porodiljni da bih mogla iskoristiti go?

----------


## Ginger

Mislim, to je promjena u zakonu?
Odnosi se samo na porodiljni ili bi to znacilo da ni inace ne mozes koristiti stari go do 30.06.?
To kod nas i nije bas izvedivo, natezemo se i ovako da sve iskoristimo u propisanom roku

----------


## jelena.O

zo daj link na to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sony

dok ZO ne linka,ja nasla ovako-

novi Zakon o radu 93/14
čl.84
(5) Iznimno od stavka 4. ovoga članka, godišnji odmor, odnosno dio godišnjeg odmora koji radnik zbog korištenja prava na rodiljni, roditeljski i posvojiteljski dopust te dopust radi skrbi i njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju nije mogao iskoristiti ili njegovo korištenje poslodavac nije omogućio do 30. lipnja sljedeće kalendarske godine, radnik ima pravo iskoristiti do kraja kalendarske godine u kojoj se vratio na rad.

----------


## Sony

i mene  to muci,pa 
molim prosvjetarke ovdje da mi jave ukoliko im je nedavno omoguceno koristenje go tijekom nastavne god

----------


## eryngium

Ostalo mi je 20ak dana godišnjeg od 2015 jer sam vrlo brzo morala na čuvanje trudnoće. Na posao bi se trebala vratiti 14.12.2016. I imam pravo na taj preostali go iz 2015? Plus cijeli go iz 2016? Jesam li ja to dobro shvatila?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

:facepalm: 
stvarno sam zbunjena  :škartoc: 
dakle, porodiljni mi istice u 12.mj 2016.
ja sam mislila koristiti skoro cijeli go iz 2016., tako da bih pocela raditi u sijecnju 2017.
a po ovome sto je ZO napisala, imam pravo i na go iz 2015. Iskoristiti do kraja 2016.
sto bi znacilo da mi se isplati prekinuti porodiljni nesto ranije i iskoristiti taj go iz 2015.g., jer bih na taj nacin ostala jednako dugo doma, a primala svoju placu
ako mi to poslodavac dozvoli, jel...
ZO jesam sad dobro pokopcala?

----------


## Ginger

> Ostalo mi je 20ak dana godišnjeg od 2015 jer sam vrlo brzo morala na čuvanje trudnoće. Na posao bi se trebala vratiti 14.12.2016. I imam pravo na taj preostali go iz 2015? Plus cijeli go iz 2016? Jesam li ja to dobro shvatila?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


mislim da da
samo ovaj iz 2015.g. moras iskoristiti do kraja 2016.
bar sam ja sad tako skuzila

----------


## Ginger

> dok ZO ne linka,ja nasla ovako-
> 
> novi Zakon o radu 93/14
> čl.84
> (5) Iznimno od stavka 4. ovoga članka, godišnji odmor, odnosno dio godišnjeg odmora koji radnik zbog korištenja prava na rodiljni, roditeljski i posvojiteljski dopust te dopust radi skrbi i njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju nije mogao iskoristiti ili njegovo korištenje poslodavac nije omogućio do 30. lipnja sljedeće kalendarske godine, radnik ima pravo iskoristiti do kraja kalendarske godine u kojoj se vratio na rad.


sto to znaci iznimno?
jer u pasusu prije pise do 30.06., a onda u ovome "iznimno"

Zakon o radu
http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s...7_93_1872.html


http://www.obracun-placa.com/index.p...nje/#clanak_84

----------


## eryngium

> mislim da da
> samo ovaj iz 2015.g. moras iskoristiti do kraja 2016.
> bar sam ja sad tako skuzila


Tako sam i ja shvatila. Ako je tako, ima da me udave na poslu, čekaju me ko ozebo sunce...

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

ah, i mene  :Grin:

----------


## ZO

dobro ste skopčale  :Grin: 
bitno je samo da se iskoristi do kraja 2016.godišnji iz 2015., dakle ako imate 2 tjedna godišnjeg treba ga početi koristiti cca oko 15.12. jer ako ga krenete koristiti 25.12. nećete ga stići u cijelosti iskoristit, taj se godišnji može koristiti do 31.12.

----------


## Ginger

Hvala  :Grin: 
A ono "iznimno" nista ne ogranicava?
Meni bi bilo ok prekinuti porodiljni ranije i iskoristiti cijeli za 2015, jer dobijem svoju placu
I onda jos imam za 2016 koji isto moram veci dio iskoristiti
Al nastimala bih da se vratim po planiranom i toliko prije prekinula porodiljni

----------


## jelena.O

ovaj iznimno mi je super došokad sam s klincem išla na terapije, slučajno ispalo da su nam roditelji umrli u doba dok sam bila na porodiljnom,pitala u kadrovskom imamli pravo na bar dio slobodnih dana, i oni mi odobrili sve jer u vrijeme kad sam ih trebala iskoristuti nisam radila.

----------


## Ginger

al ja i dalje ne kuzim taj "iznimno"
sto to znaci?
i mogu li koristiti go iz 2015 ili ne?

----------


## buba klara

mene ovo jako buni jer sam prosli tjedan zvala svoju personalnu i dobila odgovor da mi GO iz 2015. propada ako ga ne iskoristim do 30.6.2016.

ja ću, naime, nastaviti porodiljni (za 3. dijete) do kolovoza 2016. Cijeli godišnji za 2015. mi je neiskorišten. Pravnica u personalnoj mi je rekla da kad se vratim radit u kolovozu mogu koristit godišnji ali onaj za 2016. a da mi ovaj za 2015. propada ako ga ne iskoristim do 30.6.
VIdim da vi ovdje pisete drugacije pa sad ne znam jel ona nije upoznata sa zakonom ili se radi o ovom slucajnu "iznimno"??? 
MM takodjer misli da imam pravo i na godisnji iz 2015 i na onaj iz 2016.

----------


## ZO

evo jedno mišljenje, pa povucite paralelu:
Prenošenje godišnjeg odmora



Sukladno odredbi članka 84. stavka 4. Zakona o radu ("Narodne novine", broj 93/14) godišnji odmor, odnosno dio godišnjeg odmora koji je prekinut ili nije korišten u kalendarskoj godini u kojoj je stečen, zbog bolesti te korištenja prava na rodiljni, roditeljski i posvojiteljski dopust te dopust radi skrbi i njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju, radnik ima pravo iskoristiti po povratku na rad, a najkasnije do 30. lipnja sljedeće kalendarske godine.
Stavkom 5. istoga članka propisano je da iznimno godišnji odmor, odnosno dio godišnjeg odmora koji radnik zbog korištenja prava na rodiljni, roditeljski i posvojiteljski dopust te dopust radi skrbi i njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju nije mogao iskoristiti ili njegovo korištenje poslodavac nije omogućio do 30. lipnja sljedeće kalendarske godine, radnik ima pravo iskoristiti do kraja kalendarske godine u kojoj se vratio na rad.
Slijedom navedenoga, ukoliko se radnica koja je koristila pravo na dopust radi skrbi i njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju vratila na posao nakon 30. lipnja, ona nije bila u mogućnosti iskoristiti godišnji odmor iz 2013. godine do 30. lipnja 2014. godine.
Stoga, ona ima pravo taj godišnji odmor iz 2013. godine iskoristiti do kraja kalendarske godine u kojoj se vratila na rad, dakle do 31. prosinca 2014. godine.




MINISTARSTVO RADA I MIROVINSKOG SUSTAVA
KLASA: 110-01/14-01/158, URBROJ: 524-03-01-01/4-14-2, Zagreb, 25. kolovoza 2014.

imate pravo koristiti godišnji odmor iz 2015. do kraja kalendarske 2016. godine

----------


## Ginger

hvala ZO

al ipak, ovdje se radi o njezi djeteta, a ne redovnom porodiljnom
nema druge, nego svatko provjeriti kod svoje kadrovske

----------


## ZO

u obzir dolazi samo ono što je navedeno,  a to je rodiljni, roditeljski i posvojiteljski dopust te dopust radi skrbi i njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju, ostalo ne

----------


## Ginger

> u obzir dolazi samo ono što je navedeno,  a to je rodiljni, roditeljski i posvojiteljski dopust te dopust radi skrbi i njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju, ostalo ne


ja sam na roditeljskom (valjda) - onaj do 3.godine 3.djeteta

----------


## ZO

da, to je roditeljski i ulaziš onda u ovu priču

----------


## Ginger

:Kiss: 
nazvat cu ih ovih dana i provjeriti da ne bi bilo da oni to tumace drugacije

----------


## buba klara

ZO, hvala!
Bitno mi je da imam negdje crno na bijelo to o cemu pricamo, jer planiram zvati ponovo i razgovarat sa tom istom pravnicom... 

Ginger - onda smo na istom (roditeljskom) dopustu  :Smile:  Bas me zanima sto ce nam reci...

----------


## eryngium

Meni je još rano za zvati ali prava informacija zlata vrijedi. Hvala ZO!  :Kiss: 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Nemojte se čudit ako vam odma ne odgovore, u večini slučajeva ćete bit prve kojeste to pitale, slobodno im kažite gdi to piše i kako se čita između redova
Sretno

----------


## ZO

po meni je sve jasno i morali bi vam omogućiti ono na što imate pravo
nismo mi pisali zakone,ali ako je to već netko tako napisao zašto onda ne bi to koristili...
samo što svi svakako tumače, pa dolazi do namjernih ili nenamjernih pogrešaka/nejasnoća i slično...
sretno cure

----------


## Ginger

> ZO, hvala!
> Bitno mi je da imam negdje crno na bijelo to o cemu pricamo, jer planiram zvati ponovo i razgovarat sa tom istom pravnicom... 
> 
> Ginger - onda smo na istom (roditeljskom) dopustu  Bas me zanima sto ce nam reci...


buba klara, jesi zvala? sto su ti rekli?

----------


## Ginger

evo, meni jucer javili da imam pravo  go iz 2015. koristiti do kraja 2016.

----------


## jelena.O

a do kad ti je trebo biti porodiljski?

----------


## Ginger

eh, ti bi puno htjela znati  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

napisi na pp

----------


## Girica2018

Postovani,

molila bih Vas za odgovor.
Ja sam sad na komplikacijama, a godisnji iz 2018. nisam koristila. Rodiljni dopust mi se otvara 31.12.2018. Nakon toga cu odmah otvoriti roditeljski dopust kada rodiljni istekne. Na posao bih se trebala vratiti oko 14.02.2020. kada beba napuni godinu dana.
Imam li pravo koristiti taj stari godisnji iz 2018. godine kada se vratim na posao u 2020. godini? 
Hvala najljepse na odgovoru

----------


## Beti3

Po sadašnjem zakonu, taj godišnji iz 2018. možeš iskoristiti do kraja 2019. Znači, možeš prekinuti porodiljni prije kraja 2019. iskoristiti go za 2018 i onda nastaviti porodiljni. Ustvari i go za 2019.isto iskoristi odmah nakon tog za 2018. ako ti paše. Nema smisla ostati bez svojih prava. 
To sve na vrijeme moraš srediti i sa HZZO i svojim poslodavcem, jer imaju rok od 30 dana za odgovor.

----------

